# Ugly lime green bunching grass with thick blades



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

What is this stuff?! It lays flat and survives being cut at under an inch. Seems to be spreading as well.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I think its orchard grass.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

I suspect you may be right about this.

Is anyone familiar with killing it? Seems like maybe only roundup will do much to it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Ben4Birdies said:


> I suspect you may be right about this.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with killing it? Seems like maybe only roundup will do much to it.


That's what my research said. I have some nimblewill that was misidentified as orchardgrass, I re-evaluated when Tenacity started killing it.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Thanks @Grizzly Adam!
I decided to pull it by hand the best I could and keep an eye on it. If it revives itself indefinitely I'll paint it with roundup.

I have one more if you or anyone else can help.

Much stiffer stems than the orchard grass. The leaves usually get shredded from mowing.


Outgrows everything else in the lawn. Looks bright green when backlit by the sun.


I thought quackgrass at first, but I'm not so sure anymore. If selective chemicals won't control it I'm screwed. It's all over the place 😱


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I dont think the first one is Orchard grass.

1. its got a round stem. Orchard Grass has a flat stem.
2. Its got corkscrew leaf growth. orchard Grass is again, flat.
3. Its got a horizontal growth pattern. Orchard Grass grows vertically.

I dont know what it is but its not Orchard Grass.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

I'm not sure what to make of the tall thick grass. An old variety of coarse tall fescue? Some sort of pasture grass? It doesn't seem to have the clasping auricle that quackgrass should have according to websites on how to identify it.

This is my current nemesis after handling the worst of the common knotweed and crabgrass that used to plague my yard.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

The thick stuff does appear to have rhizomes 😭


And producing seed heads… double wham.


So… realizing that my trying to pull a bunch of these out by hand was probably a fools errand… not sure what to do next other than testing if any chemicals will cause it to suffer before I start having to paint it with glyphosate. 😩


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Could try a plug puller to remove them.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Could try a plug puller to remove them.


That could mean thousands of plugs.

Certain areas of the yard are so infested, I'm likely going to have to completely kill everything. So far 2-4d, dicamba, and quinclorac seem to have no effect on it. Going to try products with other ingredients and see what happens.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Talked to a farmer, the most likely culprit of the thick grass is probably smooth bromegrass. It's literally seeded everywhere around here as erosion control in ditches, pastures, etc.

Smooth bromegrass is really hardy and may take multiple glyphosate treatments.

While testing an area pulling the bromegrass to see if that would slow it down, I also found quackgrass, and what I think might be downy brome.

So yeah, smooth bromegrass, quackgrass, and downy brome. Quite a trifecta…


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Is anyone familiar with fallowing for a reno when you know you have tough perennial grassy weeds? Such as smooth bromegrass, quackgrass, downy brome, orchardgrass, etc.


----------

